# GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

*Nota Introductoria sobre las
fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía **Talmúdica*​
La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos, los persas, primos hermanos en términos de doctrina religiosa de los primeros. Es decir, la *segunda fuente* de la Cábala data de los períodos *védico *y *brahamánico *del induísmo (el pueblo judío estuvo cautivo en *Babilonia*, hoy Iraq, sobre el siglo *VI *antes de Cristo, bebiendo del _"misticismo"_ persa, copia en lo fundamental del indú). Esta segunda fuente de la que bebieron los fariseos fue incorporada y mezclada con las tradiciones orales ocultas y paganas que, esta misma clase sacerdotal traía del *antiguo* *Egipto *(esta es la *primera fuente* de la luciferina Cábala Talmúdica, satanismo de la tierra de los faraones del período del Éxodo, cuando el pueblo judío estuvo cautivo en Egipto entre los siglos *XVII *y *XIII *antes de Cristo). Y todo este mejunje *pasado por un tamiz rabínico,* es lo que embriaga al judaísmo y a su masonería.

*SOBRE LOS NÚMEROS 11 Y 33*
en la tradición indú y persa





​Traigo esta curiosidad del 1er libro (de dos): _*Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería*_ (*copia2*), de Monseñor León Meurin (1893) (en PDF). Gran libro, lo recomiendo mucho.

*Página 12:*​
"Los grados de la Masonería son treinta y tres, como todo el mundo sabe. Y, estudiando los *textos de los Vedas indios*, hemos hallado el siguiente fragmento:

«¡Oh, dioses (NOTA: demonios) que, en número de once, moráis en los cielos; que en número de once estáis sobre la tierra, y que, en número de once, habitáis con gloria en medio de los aires: que nuestro sacrificio sea grato!»13.

El Atarua-Veda, enseña que en el Prajapati (Brahma) (NOTA: Brahma en Lucifer) se hallan contenidos, cómo miembros, treinta y tres espíritus (trayas-trinschad devah). El Zend-Avesta, *libro sagrado de los antiguos Persas*, contiene el siguiente trozo:

«¡Que los treinta y tres Amscaspands (Arcángeles) (NOTA: demonios), y Ormazd (Nota: Lucifer) sean puros y victoriosos!»14.

Asimismo, podemos leer en el Yacna, *versículo 33*:
«Invito y honro a todos los señores de la pureza: los treinta y tres más próximos en torno a Havani (el Oriente), a los más puros, a quienes Ahura-Maz-da (Ormazd) (NOTA: Ahura-Maz-da u Ormaz (son el mismo) es la representación persa de Brahma (de Lucifer)) ha instruido, Zarathustra (Zoroastro) anunciado».

Este número misterioso de treinta y tres, al que en parte alguna podíamos hallar explicación, parecía indicarnos una conexión entre los misteriosos de la antigüedad pagana, y la *Masonería *que merecía estudiarse, e incluso prometía el descubrimiento de los secretos más ocultos de esta sociedad tenebrosa. Y no nos hemos engañado."

- _*Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería*_, por Monseñor León Meurin (1893).​
--- --- ---​
Quisiera añadir varios textos de las páginas 21 y 22 en referencia al número 33, del 1er libro (de dos): _*Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería*_ (*copia2*), de Monseñor León Meurin (1893). Pero antes hago una pequeña introducción sobre la gnosis y el Espíritu del Mundo.







*Sobre los *_*'estados de gnosis'*_​
En el proceso de gnosis (palabra que significa _“conocimiento”_ en términos absolutos de potencia cognoscitiva), es decir, la gnosis es acoplarse a la mente del ángel caído y experimentar su potencia. De ahí que los denominen _“estados alterados de conciencia”. _Y tan alterados, como que acostumbrado a jugar con tu avión de papel te has subido a un caza a reacción por decirlo así, valga la expresión. Y no es un juego todo esto. Es muy peligroso.

En la fase intermedia el adepto pasa a contener *el Mundo* en términos cognoscitivos (*Gaia *es esta fase). Su identidad desaparece (Solve) y pasa a identificarse con el todo (Coagula). Es decir, montado en la mente de Lucifer y experimentando su potencia, pasa a identificarse y a entrar en un _“yo soy” _absoluto de deidad. En la siguiente y posterior fase el adepto tiene al mismo Lucifer frente a él, en forma de *universo *en términos de potencia cognoscitiva. El adepto es el *mundo *y el diablo el *universo*, donde éste es un amigo y una deidad igual que el adepto. _*“Dos dioses frente a frente”*_. Lucifer y su víctima. Mucho ciudado con todo esto, porque se trata de un *inmenso engaño. *En el infierno se recibe un trato por parte del ángel caído, muy, pero que muy distinto.






_Portada del disco de un grupo musical (*enlace *a bandcamp.com)_


_Grupo musical '__God is an astronaut__'_
(Nota: llaman dios a Lucifer y a sí mismos)​


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

*'El engañador del universo'*​
_"7 Y se hizo guerra en el cielo: Miguel y sus ángeles pelearon contra el dragón; y peleaba el dragón y sus ángeles, 8 mas no prevalecieron, y no se halló más su lugar en el cielo. 9 Y fue precipitado el gran dragón, la serpiente antigua, que se llama el Diablo y Satanás, __*el engañador del universo*__. Arrojado fue a la tierra, y con él fueron arrojados sus ángeles."_

- Apocalipsis 12, 7-9.

























--- --- ---
_*"Conócete a ti mismo y conocerás el universo".*_*..*
Terrible y *asesina* frase. La peor de todas.
--- --- ---

*El Espíritru del Mundo*​Tras la fase de Dos dioses frente a frente (Mundo y Universo) aparecen_ “los dioses”_. Los príncipes de Lucifer y en número de 33. El *Espíritu del Mundo* del que el diablo es el principal inspirador, es un espíritu a modo de *Orquesta de Cámara*. Es decir, no es sólo el espíritu del diablo sino su espíritu junto con el de sus príncipes a modo de Orquesta de Cámara donde cada demonio, enormes entidades, toca un instrumento por decirlo así y el diablo a la batuta. Este *Espíritu del Mundo* es el responsable de tener cegada a la gente con el tema de las vacunas. Tiene ese poder y es experto en tocarnos la atención y la memoria. Nuestra ceguera es debido a esa Orquesta de Cámara y que se la representa de múltiples maneras simbólicas. Como por ejemplo, como un *arco iris de seis colores**.*

_“La atmósfera repleta del *espíritu de impureza*, el que a manera de un *mar inmundo* correrá por calles, plazas y sitios públicos con una libertad asombrosa de manera que casi no habrá en el mundo *almas *vírgenes. La delicada flor de la virginidad (nota: espiritual), tímida y amenazada de completa destrucción, lucirá de lejos”. _- Nª Sra. Del Buen Suceso sobre los Últimos Tiempos (Siglo XVII. Quito. Ecuador).

*Quiénes son esos 33 ‘dioses’*
Textos de las páginas 21 y 22

Los 33 Ratus o Amscaspands (_“Arcágeles”)_ de Lucifer
Se trata de _los ‘dioses’ _paganos que aparecen tras Lucifer al final del proceso de gnosis​“Existe una hipótesis no desprovista de fundamento, que da al Ensoph persa el nombre de Ahu basándose en la antigua oración Honovar que los persas modernos repiten, sin comprenderla, centenares de veces al día. Incluso los sabios europeos no están de acuerdo sobre el significado de esta oración. Está compuesta en el más antiguo estilo bactriano, y contiene, en tres frases, veintiuna palabras. De los cuatro términos que en dicha oración se hallan, dos, *Ahura* y *Mazda*, son de sobra conocidos; el tercero, *Ratu*, significa, según el profesor Spiegel (Vispered, I, v. 1) jefe, maestro, señor, pero no Señor Dios; el cuarto, *Ahu*, que parece ser una forma anticuada de *Ahura*, se traduce ordinariamente como «el Señor». Pero, como no es probable que un mismo Señor, se encuentre designado en una oración tan corta por dos nombres distintos, *Ahu* y *Ahura*, y como el primero de estos nombres se encuentra opuesto al de *Ratus*, y los *Ratus* están en número de treinta y tres, parecía opinión aceptable la de que *Ahu* fuera, en relación a *Ahura*, lo que *Brahme* (neutro) en relación a *Brahma* (masculino), siendo, por lo tanto, *Ahu*, como *Brahme*, esencia infinita y no desarrollada (avyakt). *Ahu* y *Ahura*, corresponderían, respectivamente, al *Ensoph* y a la *Corona* de la Kabala.”

--- --- ---
*PANTEÍSMO*
Aclaración personal​
*El Génesis pagano no versa sobre la creación del universo físico,* sino sobre la simulación de universo en que Lucifer se muestra a sus adeptos cuando se acopla a ellos (en los estados de gnosis). Insisto, porque es importante tenerlo presente. El génesis pagano o la _*“Creación del Universo”* _en las culturas paganas trata sobre la creación del *universo espiritual e interior* que el iniciado experimenta cuando *se acopla o sube a la mente de Lucifer*. Son una serie de fases, no muchas, una media docena.
--- --- ---

*"Véase ahora la ampliación de la doctrina india:*
Nota: Sigo un código de colores para el estudio del texto. Cada familia conceptual bajo un mismo tono.​El capítulo XI (Anuvaca) del libro X (Mandala) del Ring-Veda comienza con dos himnos que cuentan el *origen del universo* (NOTA: no es el universo físico sino la forma _“cósmica”_ en que Lucifer, en términos de _‘inmensidad’ _y _‘conocimiento absoluto’,_ se muestra ante el adepto en los _‘estados alterados de conciencia_’ o gnosis), salido del seno de Brahme que es la causa primera, de la Kabala y de masonería. Y en él, leemos:

"Entonces *no había* ser (_Coagula_ o Adam Kadmon) ni no ser (_Solve_), ni *mundo*, ni *cielo*, ni nada por encima de lo que sea, ni nada, o lo que sea, en el *gozo* de lo que sea, ni envolvente, ni envuelta, ni *agua* *profunda* y peligrosa; ni había *muerte* (abismo, infierno), ni inmortalidad, ni distinción entre el *día* y la *noche*. Pero Tal (Eso, el Ser supremo eterno (El Ensoph o infinito de la Cábala) respiraba sin aspiración, solo con *Swadha* (o Maya, Amor, Deseo (*fuego*, Agni) lo que subsiste en él, *no existía nada* de lo que ha sido creado después.
---
Las *tinieblas *estaban allí, pues ellas envolvían este *universo *que en sí era una masa de agua sin forma; pero esta masa, cubierta con su envolvente tenebrosa, fué al fin determinada por la fuerza de la contemplación.
---
En principio, formóse en un espíritu el deseo, que se convirtió en la semilla productiva primitiva que el Sabio, al reconocerla en la inteligencia de su corazón, distingue en el No Ser (Solve, diluír y desaparecer nuestra identidad, nuestro yo) como el límite del Ser (Coagula, el _"verdadero ser"_, el _"Yo soy"_ de deidad).
Este rayo luminoso de los actos creadores, ¿se instaló en el medio? ¿e instaló en lo alto? ¿fué abajo?.
Esta semilla productiva se convirtió en seguida en *inteligencia *y *materia*. ¿Quién sabe exactamente, y quién declararía en *este mundo*, donde y por qué tuvo lugar esta *creación*?
---
“*Los dioses* (NOTA: los 33 dioses) son posteriores a la producción de *este mundo*. ¿Quién puede entonces saber dónde ha salido, dónde tomó su origen este mundo vario, y si existe o no en sí mismo?."


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Sep 2022)

"¿Qué es el alma?. (NOTA: la concepción que tienen los Ring-veda sobre el alma, la misma concepción que tiene la masonería, es frontalmente errónea. !!Nuestro alma NO ES LUCIFER¡¡ ¿Van viendo los profundos y enquistados errores del paganismo?) Es acaso aquello por lo que el hombre ve, entiende, etc.? ¿Es el corazón, el espíritu, la percepción, la memoria? Todas estas cosas no son más que nombres distintos para la *concepción*. Pero esta alma que consiste en la facultad de *comprender*, es Brahma, es Indra, es Prajapati, el Señor de las criaturas, los dioses, Asimismo, los cinco elementos primarios, tierra, aire, éter, agua y luz, y sus compuestos (caballos, bueyes, hombres, elefantes), todo lo que vive, anda o vuela, y todo lo inmutable (plantas, árboles), todo es el *ojo* de la inteligencia. Todo se funda en la inteligencia; *el mundo* es el *ojo* de la inteligencia y la inteligencia es su fundamento. "*La inteligencia es* *Brahma* (Lucifer), el Grande".






*Imagen *_en tamaño original (es grande)._​“Mr. George Smith, publicó un volumen 41 que contiene una nueva e importante página del Génesis caldeo, confirmando lo que acabamos de exponer. Una de las doce tabletas recuperadas, describe el origen de todo lo que existe. Véanse a continuación las quince líneas que han quedado de la misma:

1. Cuando el *cielo *de las alturas aún no tenía nombre;
2. Cuando la *tierra* de abajo aún no tenía nombre;
3. Y el *abismo* no había abierto aún sus brazos.
4. El *caos de las aguas* dio nacimiento a cada uno de ellos.
5. Y las aguas se reunieron en un solo sitio. Entonces
6. No había brotado ningún árbol, ninguna flor se había abierto todavía,
7. No había nacido ninguno de los *dioses*
8. Ninguno de *ellos* era llamado por su nombre, ni entre *ellos* había orden
9. Entonces fueron hechos los *grandes dioses*, (NOTA: los 33)
10. Entonces nacieron Lakmu y Lakamu
11. Y crecieron.....
12. Los dioses Assur y Kissur nacieron en seguida.....
13. Transcurrió gran número de días.
14. El dios Anu.....
15. Los dioses Assur y.....»
El resto se ha perdido 42”

(FIN de los extractos de Monseñor León Meurin).

*Apocalipsis 2*

"Y a vosotros los demás de Tiatira, lo que no seguís semejante doctrina,
y no conocéis las que dicen *profundidades de Satán* (1),
no arrojaré sobre vosotros otra carga."

- Apocalipsis 2, 24.​
(1) Son sin duda los principios, acaso *gnósticos*, en que apoyaban esa conducta, práctica que aqui reprende el profeta.

--- --- ---

*¿Y cómo se suben a la mente de estos espíritus?*
Taller de la famosa logia Sociedad O.T.O. (Ordo Templi Orientis).



Nota: Jorge Mario Bergoglio pertenece a esta logia Sociedad O.T.O., cuya sede principal está en Italia.
--- --- ---

*Sobre el símbolo "madre tierra", Gaia, etc.*
Símbolo pagano que podemos encontrar desde la Grecia clásica hasta la América precolombina.
La vieja serpiente llega a todas partes.


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Sep 2022)

*ESCUELA DE ATENAS*​
El cuadro, muy famoso, es de Raphael,* 'Scuola di Atene' (1509-1511)*. Es muy estimado por la gente de la secta de la masonería (ejemplo en enlace de la *"sabiduría/conocimiento" *de estos pobres insensatos).

























*Gaia*​
La _*"madre tierra"*_ es uno de los recursos alegóricos que tiene el paganismo para representar un _"estado alterado pleno de conciencia"_ o gnosis.





Es en términos cognoscitivos de potencia intelectual, cuando el iniciado acoplado a la mente de Lucifer, experimenta su potencia. El lema masón inscrito en los antebrazos del Baphomet*,* _*"Solve et coagula"*_, referencia este estado pleno de conciencia en el término _"coagula"_, que para ellos es la _"verdadera identidad"_, el _"ser como dios"_ de (*Génesis 3, 5*), estado mental alterado (acoplados a la mente del diablo como dos serpientes entrelazadas, iniciado y demonio, en una misma mente). Estado en el que entran tras disolver y diluír (_"Solve"_) previamente la identidad cotidiana y doméstica que todos somos. 

​
Es un proceso de borrado, subidos a la mente del diablo para, experimentando el poder de su mente, hacerles creer que son dioses. Y es en estos acoplamientos, tempranamente, *donde pierden el alma*.








La huella, marca o carácter que imprime el pecado de muerte (la gnosis) en el alma. Por Monseñor León Meurin (1893). - Un Católico Perplejo


En qué cosiste llevar la huella, marca o carácter del espíritu del mundo, acepción para referirse al espíritu del diablo, inspirador de éste.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




​


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Sep 2022)

En cambio, y sin extravíos accidentales,
¿cuál es nuestro camino natural? ¿A qué se nos llama?

*«… seréis como ángeles del cielo.» – Marcos 12, 25.*​
Una vez abandonado este mundo Dios nos da estas potentes mentes que tienen los Ángeles. Es decir, que nuestra naturaleza es análoga e igual a la de los Ángeles, solo que hemos empezado desde más abajo que ellos, pero la meta es la misma. Y tendremos esas potentísimas mentes en propìedad, nuestras, seremos nosotros, y no serán un préstamo. Es decir. No estaremos sostenidos artificialmente en esa potencia por ningún otro ángel, como hace Lucifer en este caso con ellos, hijos de la gnosis; sino que seremos sostenidos por el mismo Dios que nos lo da gratis como propia naturaleza nuestra, y por los siglos de los siglos como hijos adoptivos suyos.

Ninguna mente creada puede concebir regalo más bello y hermoso que éste. Participar de la naturaleza de Dios como hijos suyos, gratis, sin tener que ser fuerte ni conquistar nada. Tenemos un Dios que es realmente maravilla y pura belleza.


> "34 Jesús les replicó: ¿No está escrito en vuestra Ley: Yo digo: Dioses sois? 35 Si llama dioses a aquellos a quienes fue dirigida la palabra de Dios, y la Escritura no puede fallar...," - Juan 10. 34.
> 
> "6 Yo dije: «Sois dioses, sois hijos del Altísimo." - Salmo 82, 6.







En cambio, *y ojalá rectifiquen*, aquellos que se consagren al diablo quedarán incompletos y no volverán a ver lo que han disfrutado en este mundo. El diablo es justo esto lo que busca, destruir almas para siempre, *y el método es ser adorado por el hombre* adelantando estos estados alterados de conciencia (su gnosis). De esta manera trata de arrebatarnos por siempre lo que es nuestro y lo que somos.








"... seréis como ángeles del cielo." - Marcos 12, 25. - Un Católico Perplejo


La naturaleza del hombre es análoga a la de los Ángeles y la hacemos plena una vez llegados al Cielo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












«… seréis como ángeles del cielo.» – Marcos 12, 25.


La naturaleza del hombre es análoga a la de los Ángeles y la hacemos plena una vez llegados al Cielo.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












SUMA de Teología de Santo Tomás de Aquino (PDF) - Un Católico Perplejo


Santo Tomás de Aquino es y será por siempre, una de las mentes más privilegiadas por Dios de los últimos veinte siglos.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












SUMA de Teología de Santo Tomás de Aquino (PDF)


Santo Tomás de Aquino es y será por siempre una de las mentes más privilegiadas por Dios que ha habido en estos últimos veinte siglos.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*LOS DOS ÁRBOLES DE GÉNESIS*​
La *gnosis *es el fruto del árbol prohibido. Los _'estados alterados de conciencia' _como denominan a la gnosis, es subirse a la mente del ángel caído y fundirse con él. Experimentar su potencia y *es aquí donde se pierde el alma*, quedando *la voluntad intervenida* por ese espíritu caído.

El hombre lleva desde Adán y Eva en esta encrucijada.,







*GÉNESIS 2, 4-24*

Paraíso.​
“AI tiempo de hacer Yave Dios la tierra y los cielos, 5 no había aún arbusto alguno en el campo, ni germinaba la tierra hierbas, por no haber todavía llovido Yave Dios sobre la tierra, ni haber todavía hombre que la labrase, 6 ni rueda que subiese el agua con que regarla; 7 *formó Yave: Dios al hombre del polvo de la tierra, y le inspiró en el rostro aliento de vida, y fué así el hombre ser animado*. 8 Plantó luego Yave Dios un jardín en Edén, al oriente, y allí puso al hombre a quien formara. 9 Hizo Yave Dios brotar en él de la tierra toda clase de árboles hermosos a la vista y sabrosos al paladar, y en el medio del jardín *el* árbol de la vida *y el* árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal. 10 Salía de Edén un río que regaba el jardín y de allí se partía en cuatro brazos. 11 El primero se llama Pisón, y es el que rodea toda la tierra de Evila, donde abunda el oro, 12 un oro muy fino y a más también bedelio y ágata; 13 el segundo se llama Guijón, y es el que rodea toda la tierra de Cus; 14 el tercero se llama Gidequel, y corre al oriente de Asia; el cuarto es el Perat (1). 15 Tomó, pues, Yave Dios al hombre, y le llevó al jardín de Edén para que lo cultivase y guardase, 16 y le dió este mandato: «De todos los árboles del paraíso puedes comer, 17 pero del árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal *no comas*, porque el día que de él comieres, *ciertamente morirás*.» 18 Y se dijo Yave Dios: «No es bueno que el hombre esté solo,voy a hacerle una ayuda semejante a él»; 19 pues había Yave Dios traído ante Adán todos cuantos animales del campo y cuantas aves del cielo hizo de la tierra, para que viese cómo los llamaría, y fuese el nombre de todos los vivientes el que él les diera; 20 y había dado Adán nombre a todas las bestias y a todas las aves del cielo y a todos los animales del campo; pero entre todos ellos no había para Adán ayuda semejante a él. 21 Hizo pues Yave Dios caer sobre Adán un profundo sopor; y dormido, tomó una de sus costillas, cerrando en su lugar la carne, 22 y de la costilla que de Adán tomara formó Yave Dios a la mujer, y se la presentó a Adán. 23 Adán exclamó: «Esto sí que es ya hueso de mi hueso y carne de mi carne. Esto se llamará varona, porque del varón ha sido tomada. 24 Por esto dejará el hombre a su padre y a su madre Y se adherirá a su mujer Y vendrán a ser los dos una sola carne. 25 Estaban ambos desnudos, Adán y su mujer, sin avergonzarse de ello.»

*GÉNESIS 3, 1-24.*

Tentación, caída y primera promesa de redención.​
“1 Pero la serpiente, el más astuto de cuantos animales del campo hiciera Yave Dios, dijo a la mujer: «¿Conque os ha mandado Dios que no comáis de los árboles todos del paraíso?" 2 Y respondió la mujer a la serpiente: «Del fruto de los árboles del paraíso comemos, 3 pero del fruto del que está en medio del paraíso nos ha dicho Dios: «no comáis de él, ni lo toquéis siquiera, *no vayáis a morir*.» 4 Y dijo la serpiente a la mujer: «No, no moriréis; 5 es que sabe Dios que el día que de él comáis, se os abrirán los *ojos*, y *seréis como Dios*, conocedores del bien y del mal.» 6 Vió, pues, la mujer que el árbol era bueno para comerse, hermoso a la vista y deseable para alcanzar la *sabiduría*, y cogió de él *fruto*, y comió, y dió de él a su marido, que también con ella comió. 7 Abriéronse los *ojos *de ambos, y viendo que estaban desnudos, cosieron unas hojas de higuera y se hicieron unos cinturones. 8 Oyeron a Yave Dios, que andaba por el jardín | al fresco del día, y se escondieron de Yave Dios Adán y su mujer, en ; medio de la arboleda del jardín. 9 Pero llamó Yave Dios a Adán, di- ciendo: «Adán, ¿dónde estás?» 10 Y ¡ éste contestó: «Te he oído en el jardín, y temeroso porque estaba des- nudo, me escondí.» 11 «¿Y quién, le dijo, te ha hecho saber que estabas desnudo? Es que has comido del árbol de que te prohibí comer?» 12 Y dijo Adán: «La mujer que me diste por compañera me dió de él y comí.» 13 Dijo, pues, Yave Dios a la mujer: «¿Por qué , has hecho eso?», y contestó la mujer: : «La serpiente me engañó y comí.»

14 Dijo luego Yave Dios a la serpiente: «Por haber hecho esto, Maldita serás entre todas las bestias Y entre todos los animales del campo. Te arrastrarás sobre tu pecho Y comerás el polvo todo el tiempo I de tu vida. 15 Pongo perpetua enemistad entre ti y la mujer Y entre tu linaje (1) y el suyo; Este te aplastará la cabeza, Y tú le morderás a él el calcañal» (2). 16 A la mujer le dijo: «Multiplicaré los trabajos de tus preñeces; parirás con dolor los hijos, y buscarás con ardor a tu marido, que te dominará.» 17 A Adán le dijo: «Por haber es- | cuchado a tu mujer, comiendo del ' árbol de que te prohibí comer, diciéndote: no comas de él: Por ti será maldita la tierra; con trabajo comerás de ella todo el tiempo de tu vida; 18 te dará espinas y abrojos, y comerás de las hierbas del campo. 19 Con el sudor de tu rostro comerás el pan, hasta que vuelvas a la tierra, pues de ella has sido formado; ya que polvo eres, y al polvo volverás» (1). 20 Adán llamó Eva a su mujer, por ser la madre de todos los vivientes. 21 Hízoles Yave Dios a Adán y a su mujer túnicas de pieles, y los vistió. 22 Díjose Yave Dios: «He ahí a Adán hecho como uno de nosotros, conocedor del bien y del mal; que no vaya ahora a tender su mano al árbol de la vida, y comiendo de él, viva para siempre.» 23 Y le arrojó Yave Dios del jardín de Edén, a labrar la tierra de que había sido tomado. 24 Expulsó a Adán, y puso delante del jardín de Edén un querubín, que blandía flameante espada, para guardar el camino del árbol de la vida (3).”

--- --- ---​(1) Nuestra palabra «linaje» no corresponde exactamente a la palabra hebrea aquí empleada, pues aquélla significa no sólo posteridad, que es lo que significa la palabra hebrea, sino también ascendencia; la hemos preferido, sin embargo, por ser de género masculino, y convenir mucho en este lugar hacer resaltar la contraposición que, de no distinguir entre los dos | géneros, queda oscurecida.
(2) La palabra hebrea es la misma para la acción del linaje de la mujer contra la ser- piente y para la de la serpiente contra el linaje de la mujer. En ambos casos debería traducirse del mismo modo. Sin embargo, como la pala- bra hebrea significa acechar o herir, prefiriendo esta úlrima significación, la matizamos de aplastar o de morder, según las circunstancias de la acción en el uno y el otro caso.
(3) Son imágenes que expresan que no le queda al hombre esperanza alguna de recobrar la inmortalidad.
--- --- ---







*GÉNESIS 4, 1-16.*

Caín y Abel. ​
“1 Conoció Adán a su mujer, que concibió y parió a Caín, diciendo: «He alcanzado de Yave un varón.» 2 Volvió a parir, y tuvo a Abel, su hermano. Fué Abel pastor y Cain la- brador; 3 y al cabo de tiempo hizo Caín ofrenda a Yave de los frutos de la tierra, 4 y se la hizo también Abel de los primogénitos de su ganado, de lo mejor de ellos; y agradóse Yave de Abel y su ofrenda, 5 pero no de Caín y la suya Se enfureció Caín y andaba cabizbajo; 6 y Yave le dijo: «¿Por qué estás enfurecido, y por qué andas cabizbajo? 7 ¿No es verdad que si obraras ! bien andarías erguido, mientras que si no obras bien, estará el pecado a la puerta? Cesa, que él siente apego a ti, y tú le dominarás a él.» 8 Dijo Caín a Abel, su hermano: «Vamos al campo.» Y cuando estuvieron en el campo, se alzó Caín contra Abel, su | hermano, y le mató. 9 Preguntó Yave ! a Caín: «¿Dónde está Abel, tu her- mano?» Contestóle: «No sé. ¿Soy yo acaso el guarda de mi hermano?» 10 «¿Qué has hecho?—le dijo Yave— . La voz de la sangre de tu hermano está clamando a mí desde la tierra. 11 Ahora, pues, maldito serás de la tierra, que abrió su boca para reci- bir de mano tuya la sangre de tu hermano. 12 Cuando la labres, te ne- gará sus frutos, y andarás por ella fugitivo y errante» (1). 13 Dijo Caín a Yave: «Insoportablemente grande es mi castigo. 14 Ahora me arrojas de la tierra cultivada; oculto a tu rostro, habré de andar fugitivo y errante por la tierra, y cualquiera que me encuentre me matará.» "Pero Yave le dijo: «No será así. Si alguien matare a Caín, sería éste siete veces vengado.» Puso, pues, Yave a Caín una señal, para que nadie que le encontrase le matara. 16 Caín, alejándose de la presencia del Señor, habitó la región de Nod, al oriente de Edén.”

--- --- ---​(1) Está maravillosamente expresado el remordimiento del homicida, que, perseguido siempre por la imagen de su victima y el temor de la venganza, huye, buscando lugar donde I ocultarse.
--- --- ---

BIBLIOGRAFÍA​
Biblia Nácar-Colunga. Primera Edición de 1944.








Sagrada Biblia Nacar Colunga (1944) (1ª Edición) : Eloíno Nácar Fuster y Alberto Colunga. : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Primera Biblia Católica traducida del hebreo y griego al castellano. Es de los textos más fieles en cuanto a traducción y fidelidad a la Sagrada Escritura.



archive.org












Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





EJEMPLO DEL SENTIR MASÓNICO SOBRE ADÁN Y EVA​
Dejo un ejemplo sobre una arenga masónico/feminista en Argentina. La interlocutora menciona mucho este asunto de la serpiente y el árbol prohibido. Es un tema muy presente en la masonería. Y es lógico, les compete de lleno.

​


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Sep 2022)

*Qué es pisar a la serpiente* *y a su *_*gnosis/mundo*_
Nos ataca/seduce en nuestra mente.​
*Si sientes cierto rechazo por Jesucristo*... ese rechazo es un* sentimiento intruso*, no eres tú sino el espíritu inmundo en ti: el Espíritu del Mundo/diablo (sí, has leído bien). Es Lucifer, la vieja serpiente y los suyos trabajándote a nivel espiritual (espiritual significa mental) para que no te acerques a Dios y a su Evangelio. Y esto afecta a todo el género humano debido a una herencia llamada Pecado Original (el de Adán y Eva de Génesis capítulos 2 y 3).
--- --- ---​"15 _Pongo perpetua enemistad entre ti _(serpiente) _y la mujer_ (Eva, el género humano)._ Y entre tu linaje y el suyo; Este te aplastará la cabeza_ (pisará tus intrusiones espirituales), _Y tú le morderás a él el _*calcañal *(le atacarás con pensamientos/sentimientos intrusos) (2)*"*. - Génesis 3, 15.

(2) La palabra hebrea es la misma para la acción del linaje de la mujer contra la serpiente y para la de la serpiente contra el linaje de la mujer. En ambos casos debería traducirse del mismo modo. Sin embargo, como la palabra hebrea significa acechar o herir, prefiriendo esta úlrima significación, la matizamos de aplastar o de morder, según las circunstancias de la acción en el uno y el otro caso.
--- --- ---​En el cristianismo se nos enseña a pisar a la serpiente con nuestros pies, que son alegoría de nuestra mente. Es decir, a parar a la serpìente, a negarnos a ella. Los pies, *calcañal* o talón en el libro de *Génesis, capítulo 3,* hace referencia a nuestra mente ya que, siendo la parte de nuestro cuerpo más débil es la que sostiene todo nuestro peso. Y andar o caminar son alegoría de nuestro discurrir con el pensamiento, de ponerlo en movimiento, de nuestro pensar.

*




*
_María Santísima enseñándonos que hemos de pisar al mundo/serpiente;
y a la derecha San Miguel Arcángel haciendo lo mismo._​Y ya aprobecho para decirles que si se animan a descubrir qué es eso llamado oración,... estaría genial. Descubir a Dios habitando en nuestro interior. Buscarle dentro de nosotros.

_“¿No sabéis acaso que sois *templo* de Dios y que el Espíritu de Dios *habita en vosotros*? Si alguno profana el templo de Dios, Dios le destruirá. Porque el templo de Dios es santo, y ese templo sois vosotros.” _- 1 Corintios 3, 16-17. 

NOTA: *Nuestro Alma* (Ánima, animar, dar vida, sólo Dios da y crea la vida; y por el contrario, el diablo, la quita),... nuestro Alma es Dios es nosotros, su Espíritu, y nosotros tenemos nuestro propio espíritu. El Alma (que es el Espíritu Santo) a todos nos acompaña y perderla es perder a Dios de nuestro lado. Un demonio, por ejemplo, es un espíritu sin alma. Es decir, sin Dios.








La oración es una disposición de gratitud. - Un Católico Perplejo


"La oración es la elevación del pensamiento y del corazón hacia Dios, la contemplación de Dios, la audaz conversación de la criatura con su Creador, la presencia respetuosa del alma ante él, como ante el Rey, ante la Vida misma que da la vida a todos;"




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Santo Rosario (Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza)


Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza. El PDF ocupa 6 páginas (seis caras de folio) que en fotocopia harían tres folios por las dos caras. Artículo en wordpress : El verdadero Rosario católico (el tradicional) PDF (6 págs.)...




www.burbuja.info




*POST DATA*​Resumen muy sencillo sobre la infiltración de elementos extraños (modernistas/masones) en la Iglesia, que terminó cayendo en manos de sus enemigos (modernistas/masones) tras la muerte del último Papa legítimo, el *Papa Pío XII* en *1958*. Desde entonces, huérfanos, no hemos vuelto a tener Papa.
​El Papa San Pío X (el del vídeo) ocupó la Cátedra de la Verdad (la Silla de Pedro) desde 1903 hasta su muerte en 1914. Fue un gran Papa.

​
Y tengan lo siguiente a la vista y presente: Bergoglio no sólo *no es Cristiano* sino que es un criminal y asesino. Un enemigo de Cristo. Y la Iglesia está, desde hace décadas, infestada de Bergoglios. Entiendan que el principal enemigo de la masonería y de su Nuevo Orden Mundial es el Cristianismo. Y todo simpatizante con éste será *exterminado*.








Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com












Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com




*El problema está desbocado y es general*

«… no habitará en Mi casa el que cometa fraude,
el que habla mentirosamente no permanecerá ante Mí.»
– Salmos 101, 7.​
Vean cómo está de infiltrado el mundo Cristiano de *fingidores "metiéndose a cura"*.








Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online




No sólo es la clase política, periodística o sanitaria, entre otras, son las que están en una situación de cáncer terminal, sino que el problema es general. Quiero decir, que estamos en los *Últimos Tiempos* con todo lo que este término implica. Y dejo el ejemplo de que en España, por ejemplo, sólo hay 17.000 sacerdotes. Es decir. Que la Institución Cristiana, su organización, es muy pequeña y muy fácil de anegar por infiltración, como acostumbra a hacer la masonería.








La figura del perro en las Sagradas Escrituras. - Un Católico Perplejo


Sólo hay dos caminos. O elegir amar ser como un dios creyendo a satanás; o amar a la Verdad por encima de todo hasta de nosotros mismos. Ser asesino o ser víctima. Ser fuerte o ser de la Verdad. Nadie nos condena. Somos nosotros quienes decidimos.




uncatolicoperplejo.com














*Sobre numerología cabalista o gematría en los medios de comunicación.*​
33: El _‘Número Maestro’_ de la Masonería. En prensa lo utilizan como sigilo. Esto es, como instrumento cargado de influencia demoníaca sobre nosotros (cegarnos).








33: El ‘Número Maestro’ de la Masonería. En prensa lo utilizan como sigilo. Esto es, como instrumento cargado de influencia demoníaca sobre nosotros (cegarnos).


La gematría o numerología cabalista es una ciencia esotérica relacionada a la Cábala. Es práctica satanista.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












33: El 'Número Maestro' de la Masonería. En prensa lo utilizan como sigilo. Esto es, como instrumento cargado de influencia demoníaca sobre nosotros (cegarnos). - Un Católico Perplejo


La gematría o numerología cabalista es una ciencia esotérica relacionada a la Cábala,. Es una práctica satanista.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Apocalipsis*
La Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia (*exterminio*)
(Biblias Católicas)​
_«Y vi a la mujer (Babilonioa) ebria de la *sangre *de los santos y de la *sangre* de los testigos de Jesús; y al verla me sorprendí con sumo estupor.»_ (Apocalipsis 17, 6).

_“¿Hasta cuándo, oh Señor, (…) tardas en juzgar y vengar nuestra *sangre* en los habitantes de la tierra?” (…); y se les dijo (…) por poco tiempo hasta que se completase el número de sus consiervos y de sus hermanos que habían de *ser matados* como ellos.»_ (Apocalipsis 6, 10-11).

_«Y los pueblos, las tribus, las lenguas y las naciones (Babilonia) verán sus cuerpos (de los cristianos) durante tres días y medio (tres años y medio durará el genocidio (de 2023 a 2027)), y no permitirán que sus cuerpos sean puestos en el sepulcro (enterrados).»_ (Apocalipsis 11, 9).

_«Bienaventurados los que lavan sus túnicas, para tener derecho al árbol de la vida, y a entrar por las puertas que dan acceso a la ciudad. Fuera perros, hechiceros, fornicarios (gnosis), homicidas, idólatras, y todos los que aman y practican la mentira.»_ (Apocalipsis 22, 14-15).








Apocalipsis. Los 22 capítulos sin notas dogmáticas. Biblia Platense de Moseñor Straubinger. - Un Católico Perplejo


San Juan escribió el Apocalipsis en Patmos, una de las islas del mar Egeo que forman parte del Dodecaneso, durante el destierro que sufrió bajo el emperador Domiciano, probablemente hacia el año 96. Las destinatarias fueron “las siete Iglesias de Asia.”




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Al pueblo escondido






*
_Royal Albert Hall 2017._





Todavía estáis a tiempo, que Dios os sigue tendiendo la mano y siempre ha estado ahí, porque Él es el que realmente está de nuestra parte, más que nosotros mismos.

Y, al final de todo... ¿Qué ganamos con ser _Dioses_? ¿Por qué tanto peso sobre nosotros? Si toda esa potencia Dios nos la da gratis como naturaleza nuestra. ¿No es mejor tener paciencia en ser pequeño mientras amamos a los nuestros? ¿No es mejor amar que ser? Que ya llegará lo otro.

Los imperios están bien, pero es mejor la compañía de aquellos que amamos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

up


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Sep 2022)

Vídeo de ayer 09 de septiembre de 2022.



En los mass media no se habla de nada de esto pero en algunas pequeñas publicaciones todavía nos podemos enterar de qué está pasando. Sólo recojo un par de artículos pero hay muchos más.








Cruda realidad / La matanza de cristianos en Nigeria, ignorada por los grandes medios. (marzo 2019). - Un Católico Perplejo


El autor de este artículo desconoce la raíz del problema. Toda la narrativa "políticamente correcta", es decir, todo el marxismo cultural es la acción visible de la masonería en la sociedad. El problema se llama masonería y el problema es la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Aumentan los crímenes de odio contra los cristianos europeos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los países históricamente cristianos como España, Francia, Alemania e Italia están experimentando el aumento más agudo de los crímenes de odio contra los cristianos (2021).




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*


https://twitter.com/1churchburning


*


















«Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la *justicia*, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos.»
– Mateo 5, 10.

“10 Los hombres *sanguinarios *odian al íntegro, mientras los *justos *procuran defenderlo.”
– Proverbios 29, 10.

“27 Abominación de los *justos *es el hombre malvado, y abominación de los *malvados *quien procede rectamente. “
– Proverbios 29, 27.








"Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la justicia, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos." - Mateo 5, 10. - Un Católico Perplejo


«Es cosa preciosa a los ojos de Yave la muerte de sus justos». – Salmos 116, 15.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












El mártir de cada día. Por Santiago Mata


Vi destruir todo lo que era sagrado y la impiedad y la herejía hacer irrupción (Beata Catalina Emmerich sobre España en la gran tribulación, 1820)




martires.centroeu.com


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Sep 2022)

Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com

















Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Sep 2022)

Maravillosos Cristeros. Brillaréis por siempre en las alturas.















Lo que sea de la Iglesia, será de mí.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (15 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> .​



LOS ESTADOS QUE TIENEN ALTERADA LA CONCIENCIA SON GRAN BRETAÑA Y UCRANIA


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Oct 2022)

San *Miguel Arcángel* sometiendo a *Lucifer *contra la voluntad de éste. Es decir, metiéndolo en la cárcel, lugar llamado Infierno.








Oración a San Miguel Arcángel, del Papa León XIII - Un Católico Perplejo


Gloriosísimo príncipe de la milicia celestial, Arcángel San Miguel, defiéndenos en la lucha que mantenemos combatiendo “contra los principados y potestades, contra los caudillos de este mundo tenebroso, contra los espíritus malignos esparcidos por los aires” (Ef. 6, 12).




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## Effetá (30 Oct 2022)

El otro día estuve buscando una pintura concreta, renacentista, de los tres Arcángeles. Quería saber a quién pertenecía (no lo encontré, la usan en varias páginas pero no he conseguido enterarme de quién es el autor). Pues me di cuenta de que en la mayoría de las ilustraciones San Miguel luce una capa roja. En la pintura que busco no sólo lleva la capa roja, sino una vaina de espada roja y unos "zapatos" (no sé qué nombre tendría ese calzado, en realidad) también rojos.
Pensé que tal vez es porque la púrpura es propia de reyes, y en las letanías a San Miguel, después de (...) tú que llevas las siete estrellas, vencedor de la primera guerra, virrey de los ejércitos de Dios" se dice

"(...)cantor de los gozos marianos, espejo del altísmo, Ángel vicario del Verbo (...)"







Por cierto, ¿podría ser Botticelli? Tiene ese aire. Claro que no sé, sólo me recuerda


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (30 Oct 2022)

No entiendo esto:
“Díjose Yave Dios: «He ahí a Adán hecho como uno de nosotros, conocedor del bien y del mal; que no vaya ahora a tender su mano al árbol de la vida, y comiendo de él, viva para siempre.» 23 Y le arrojó Yave Dios del jardín de Edén”
A quien se refiere con nosotros?
Le pone una túnica y dice eso. Va Dios vestido con túnicas?
Por que no quiere que viva Adan para siempre?
Todo lo demás lo entiendo, pero yavhe es un personaje ambiguo y me cuesta creer que sea el creador, con las pasiones que muestra en el antiguo testamento.
Espero que no se me malinterprete, trato de navegar en un mundo muy oscuro donde la ingenuidad puede salir muy cara.


----------



## BlueOrange (31 Oct 2022)

Traigo la siguiente contestación de *éste *otro hilo.








Yo, Fausto: vender el alma al Diablo


“Faustus era un individuo sumamente perceptivo y hábil, cualificado e inclinado al estudio. Tuvo tan buen desempeño en sus exámenes que los rectores decidi




www.jotdown.es






Fausto1880 dijo:


> Veo que ni siquiera conoce el libro que critica.
> Cuánta energía malgastada.
> Como buen español, embiste en lugar de pensar.



¿Por qué emprendéis el camino de subiros a esa montaña, la gnosis, cuando sabéis que acabará mal?

Sabéis que os acopláis a la mente de un ángel caído y que la experiencia es prestada. Que no sois vosotros los dueños de esa deífica naturaleza sino que es asistida y sostenida por otro. Y conocéis el infierno, lo que sucede allí. Es decir, sabéis que no volveréis a ver ese _"conocimiento pleno y absoluto"_, ese subir hasta ser el poder y la potencia de un _"dios", _sostenerlo y ser _"el todo". _Sois conscientes de que tras este plano no lo volveréis a tener, y sois conscientes de que sólo se trata de experimentar la mente de una creatura, un Querubín, Lucifer, y que de ahí en ningún momento salís. Esto es, que sólo se trata de la experiencia de ser sostenidos ahí arriba, en esas profundidades de Satán.


> "Y a vosotros los demás de Tiatira, lo que no seguís semejante doctrina, y no conocéis las que dicen *profundidades *de Satán (1), no arrojaré sobre vosotros otra carga." - Apocalipsis 2, 24.
> 
> (1) Son sin duda los principios, acaso gnósticos, en que apoyaban esa conducta, práctica que aqui reprende el profeta.



No os entiendo ¿Por qué lo hacéis? ¿Por qué quemáis el futuro en esta vida?
¿Por qué elegís condenaros si *eso *que tanto os preocupa *Dios nos lo da gratis y en propiedad*?

Tras el proceso de purificación en el Purgatorio recibimos lo que se denomina La Visión Beatífica o Coronación de la Gloria. Es decir, tendremos en Dios una fusión donde los estados plenos de gnosis vuestros son una mera imitación del ángel caído. En esa Coronación cambiamos de *naturaleza *(conservando la misma identidad, crecemos de bebé a adulto por decirlo así), y pasamos a tener la misma potencia cognoscitiva de los Ángeles. Seremos _"como dioses"_; esto es, como los Ángeles del Cielo con cuerpos divinizados, valga la expresión. Todos esos potentes estados de conciencia serán nuestros en propiedad ya que serán parte de nuestra naturaleza.


> "34 Jesús les replicó: ¿No está escrito en vuestra Ley: Yo digo: Dioses sois? 35 Si llama dioses a aquellos a quienes fue dirigida la palabra de Dios, y la Escritura no puede fallar...," - Juan 10. 34.
> 
> "6 Yo dije: «Sois dioses, sois hijos del Altísimo." - Salmo 82, 6.



Este tema lo recojo en el siguiente artículo personal.








"... seréis como ángeles del cielo." - Marcos 12, 25. - Un Católico Perplejo


La naturaleza del hombre es análoga a la de los Ángeles y la hacemos plena una vez llegados al Cielo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com










Y todo esto lo sabéis mucho mejor que yo, e insisto, la gnosis: ¿Por qué lo hacéis? ¿Por qué tanta prisa? No entiendo.

Me explico. *Se puede tener una vida material* como la que lleváis *y ser cristiano*. Un ejemplo. Si pudiese pagarla me pillaba una Nikon Z6II de 2.500 eurazos y esto no es incompatible con ser Cristiano. Yo procuro y suelo rezar el Santo el Rosario todos los días y raro es el día que no leo el Evangelio. *El pecado*, por decirlo así,* no está en tener* *riquezas *materiales/caprichos (nota:_ el_ término _'riquezas'_ en la Biblia tiene mucho más fondo, hace referencia a la *gnosis *en primer lugar, y junto a ella al espíritu de la abundancia innecesaria, exceso y lujo, pero yo no le estoy dando este sentido) ... o en disfrutar, si esto está obtenido lícitamente sin violencias ni prevaricaciones ni cohechos. Es decir, si no es (dinero) robado y es ganado limpiamente es lícito disfrutarlo. El Cristianismo cree firmemente en la inviolabilidad de la propiedad privada y en que cada uno es dueño de lo suyo. No está en lo material el problema, sino en la licitud de cómo se ha conseguido. ¿No vale más la pena vivir con menos pero con la libertad de no ser un peón de la secta? No sé si me explico. En la masonería las tres cuartas partes de los internos en lo material llevan la misma vida que llevarían fuera de la secta. Sí, ahí dentro tienen menos dificultad para encontrar trabajo pero aún así sigue sin valer la pena entrar ahí dentro. Y tras esto están esos _"misterios de la sabiduría"_ que son un engaño y sabéis bien cómo terminan, cuando ahí tenemos a Dios que eso nos lo da gratis sin infiernos, ni penas, ni esos esfuerzos titánicos que hacéis generación tras generación. Lo que tenéis que entender es que no hace falta ser monja o sacerdote, que Dios no es malo sino todo lo contrario y que nos deja ir tras aquello que elegimos amar. Es nuestra decisión dónde queremos estar.

Sigo sin entenderos. No me salen las cuentas vuestras, ni en lo material ni en lo espiritual.

Y al final de todo, el problema increíblemente grave y urgente está en que tenemos un Genocidio Cultural frente a nosotros, millones de personas inocentes asesinadas, y esto no es juego. De verdad. Cuanto más sé de vosotros, menos entiendo a este mundo.


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Nov 2022)

- ¿Dónde estás?

*Perdido.*

- ¿Volverás?


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (30 Nov 2022)

El 25 de diciembre se fijó desde el año 221, gracias al cronista cristiano Sexto Julio Africano. - Un Católico Perplejo


El padre de la cronografía cristiana, Sexto Julio Africano, estableció en el año 221 la fecha del nacimiento de Cristo (25 de diciembre), medio siglo antes de que el emperador Aureliano inventase su fiesta romana del Sol Invicto en el año 274.




uncatolicoperplejo.com









El 25 de diciembre se fijó desde el año 221, gracias al cronista cristiano Sexto Julio Africano. (Es anterior al Sol Invictus)


En el año 221 se documentó que la comunidad Cristiana del imperio romano ya tenía fijada la Navidad el 25 de diciembre, ya que celebraban el 25 de marzo la fiesta La Anunciación de la Virgen María. La Anunciación es la Encarnación de Jesucristo en el seno de María, nueve meses antes de su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (10 Dic 2022)

....​
¿Cómo vas con las *ventas de rosarios*, *crucifijos*-con-*muertos-ensangrentados*, *biblias*-bibeles variadas y *variopintas*, escapularios, *inquisiciones*, *quemas de brujas* y/o druidas gnósticos así como de *sus librerías y tractatus*, *Malleus Maleficarums*, *cruzadas*, *conquistas-exterminios-"evangelizadores"*, *deidades-YHWHs-sanguinarias*, *cristos-invent*, *bulas papales legitimando torturas*, *curas pedrastas*, *parusías-mesiánicas*-en-bucle-ad-infinitum, inciensos y botafumeiros, Gonzalo?

Se te *está derivando clientela susceptible*; ( droides *VMAT2* cien por 100 *amantes del fin del mundo y el apocalipsis*, de aspecto bastante orgánico, como en tu caso ).

De modo que... tú'tate al loro.

Ya se hablará del tema 'comisiones' y demás etcéteras.

....





....​


----------



## AJelpurasangre (11 Dic 2022)

Pillo gnosis


----------



## BlueOrange (Miércoles a la(s) 1:43 AM)

Estamos viviendo los *Últimos Tiempos*. La Iglesia está *en manos de sus enemigos* desde la muerte en *1958 *del último Papa legítimo, el Papa Pío XII.








80 Aniversario de la Coronación del último Papa Católico


TAL DÍA COMO HOY hace 80 años, era coronado Papa el Cardenal Eugenio María Pacelli, noble patricio romano, que reinó co...




sicutoves.blogspot.com












Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












La nueva Iglesia montiniana - Pablo VI (1963-1978). - Un Católico Perplejo


Un destructor. Giovanni Battista Montini, homsexual activo toda su vida, delator, estafador, masón y judío, usurpó el Papado desde 1963 hasta 1978. Uno de los actores principales del anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Patrón confirmado: Madre de Benedicto XVI fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber, y ésta fue ilegítima de la hebrea Betty Tauber… y sigue… - Un Católico Perplejo


La madre de Joseph Ratzinger fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber, y ésta fue ilegítima de la hebrea Betty Tauber.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online




*La situación es límite.*
Estamos frente al genocidio de todos los cristianos del planeta y también de las personas de buena voluntad. Ambos.














Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Profecías de Nuestra Señora del Buen Suceso. (Siglo XVII).


Profecias sacadas del libro Vida Admirable de la Rvda. Madre Mariana de Jesús Torres, escrita alrededor de 1790 por Fray Manuel de Sousa Pereira O.F.M., franciscano portugués, asentado en Ecuador e…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Nª Sra de Fátima (1917) – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Nª Sra de Fátima (1917) escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












La profecía de San Francisco de Asís acerca del usurpador del papado… el “Exterminador”.


San Francisco de Asís, poco antes de morir, advierte a sus monjes. En la profecía número 14, denuncia a un falso pastor que servirá como castigo a los impíos, un falso pontífice a quien el santo ll…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












La Profecía de San Malaquías.


Después de su ordenación continuó sus estudios de liturgia y teología en Lismore, San Malchus. En 1123 fue elegido y nombrado abad de Bangor y un año más tarde fue consagrado obispo de Connor. En 1…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Profecía de Zacarías (Capítulo 13). Los dos tercios del Anticristo frente al tercio de Cristo.


Los ÚltimosTiempos tratan del exterminio del pueblo de Cristo. Cuando sea matado el último cristiano o persona de buena voluntad (Apoc.6,10-11) caerá la Parusía de Jesús sobre sus cabezas.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Apocalipsis. Los 22 capítulos sin notas dogmáticas. Biblia Platense de Moseñor Straubinger. - Un Católico Perplejo


San Juan escribió el Apocalipsis en Patmos, una de las islas del mar Egeo que forman parte del Dodecaneso, durante el destierro que sufrió bajo el emperador Domiciano, probablemente hacia el año 96. Las destinatarias fueron “las siete Iglesias de Asia.”




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Apocalipsis de Isaías: capítulos 24, 25, 26 y 27. - Un Católico Perplejo


Dentro de la obra del profeta Isaías, los capítulos 24, 25, 26 y 27conforman un verdadero apocalipsis sobre el Tiempo Final.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*GREAT RESET*
La masonería al comienzo de su genocidio lo llama Great Reset (la Gran Revoluión), en el marco de la Agenda2030 y el luciferino Nuevo Orden Mundial.








Now is the time for a 'great reset'


The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.




www.weforum.org




*Primero *irán a por los cristianos practicantes, *y una vez* entronizado el anticristo, que será muy rápido, cuestión de medio años desde el comienzo de la súper revolución y colaPso general, pondrán a funcionar el exterminio global (campos de aislamiento, ley marcial, nuevos encierros, etc). La gente de este hilo los conciliares, saben de todo. Lo saben *de hace décadas.*

Ejemplo de *campos de exterminio*.





Exterminio archivos - Un Católico Perplejo







uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Sean amigos de Dios. *Elijan querer ir al cielo que a nadie que quiera ser amigo de Dios se le da la espalda. A nadie. tengan presente que uno se termina condenando porque elige *otro camino*.

_“Señor mío, más vale encontrarte sin haber resuelto tus enigmas,
que resolverlos y no encontrarte.”_ -San Agustín (Conf. I, V, 3).

_«Señor, a Ti no te pierde sino el que te abandona.”_
–San Agustín. (Conf. IV, 9.14).​


----------



## BlueOrange (Miércoles a la(s) 1:44 AM)

*LA IGLESIA EN MANOS DE SUS ENEMIGOS*​
"Logo de la *'Jornada Mundial de la Juventud'* de la Iglesia Católica, versión *Panamá 2019*. La explicación es que se trata de una combinación del mapa de Panamá, más la silueta de la Virgen y otros elementos, pero el resultado da para pensar en otra cosa." (*Fuente*).











Esta secta de la masonería está en guerra contra Dios y contra el orden cultural Cristiano. El masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial no es otra cosa que vencer a Dios. De esto va lo que estamos viviendo.

*CUÁL ES LA SITUACIÓN DE LA IGLESIA
Desde el nefasto y apóstata CONCILIO VATICANO II (1962-1965)*








80 Aniversario de la Coronación del último Papa Católico


TAL DÍA COMO HOY hace 80 años, era coronado Papa el Cardenal Eugenio María Pacelli, noble patricio romano, que reinó co...




sicutoves.blogspot.com




La Iglesia Católica en 1958 cayó en manos de sus enemigos (masonería infiltrada). El Papa elegido en 1958 era francmasón y convocó con prisa el muy nefasto *Concilio Vaticano II* (1962-1965). En ese Concilio destruyeron a la Iglesia (reformando/destruyendo sus Sacramentos: la *Misa*, el Sacramento del *Sacerdocio*, etc) y la _"nueva iglesia"_ con minúscula, llamada iglesia conciliar por éste Concilio, estaba controlada por la masonería y de cristiana tenía, y tiene hoy, la cáscara externa y poco más. Hoy los cristianos estamos desperdigados como ovejas sin pastor (sin Papa y con poquísmos sacerdotes verdaderos).

Explico todo esto tras este vídeo estos tuit de ejemplo.











La Iglesia venía infiltradad desde el siglo XIX por elementos intrusos (herejes), y desde mediados del siglo XX, ya muy numerosos, la Iglesia cayó en manos de sus enemigos.

*La Iglesia combatida por infiltración masónica*

_«En espacio de siglo y medio la secta de los* Masones* ha logrado unos aumentos mucho mayores de cuanto podía esperarse, e *infiltrándose* con tanta audacia como dolo en todas las clases sociales ha llegado a tener tanto poder que parece haberse hecho *casi dueña de los Estados*.” _- Papa León XIII. Encíclica Humanun genus, del 20 de abril de *1884*.

La Iglesia venía combatida y herida por infiltración masónica. Esa infiltración de elementos intrusos se introducían a traves de los seminarios...

"_Que los que estén al frente de las comunidades religiosas vigilen a las personas que han de recibir, porque el demonio usará toda su malicia *para introducir en las órdenes* religiosas a personas entregadas al pecado, pues los desórdenes y el amor de los placeres carnales se extenderán por toda la Tierra."_ - Profecía de Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

*Los herejes/intrusos trajeron la corriente interna llamada Modernismo*

... y que dieron lugar a una nueva corriente ideológica *herética* dentro de la Iglesia y que denominaron *Modernismo. *

El *modernismo* es la _“síntesis de todas las herejías”._ - Papa San Pío X en *1907* (Encíclica Pascendi, n. 39). El mismo Papa denunció a los modernistas como _“el más pernicioso de todos los adversarios de la Iglesia”_ y señaló que, _“sin tener en cuenta la disposición interna del alma, de la cual solo Dios es el juez”_, se manifiestan por_”sus principios, su forma de hablar y su acción.” _(Encíclica Pascendi, n. 3).

_“En los *años veinte*, la conjuración había tomado proporciones alarmantes, pues no solamente el bajo clero y la juventud, sino también una parte notable del alto clero militaban ya bajo la bandera de la revolución. Luego del consistorio secreto del 23 de mayo de* 1923*, *Pío XI* interroga a una treintena de cardenales de la curia sobre la oportunidad de convocar un concilio ecuménico. El *cardenal Boggiani* estima que una parte considerable del clero y de los obispos estaba imbuida de las ideas modernistas. “Esta mentalidad puede inclinar a ciertos Padres a presentar mociones, a introducir métodos incompatibles con las tradiciones católicas”. El *cardenal Billot* era todavía más franco. Expresa su temor de ver el *concilio* “manipulado por “los peores enemigos de la Iglesia; los *modernistas*, que se aprestan ya, como indicios ciertos lo muestran, *a hacer la revolución en la Iglesia, un nuevo 1789.*” _(in: Mons. Marcel Lefebvre: Le destronaron. Del liberalismo a la apostasía. La tragedia conciliar, Ed. San Pío X, Bs. As. 1987, p. 159/160).”

*El **apóstata Concilio Vaticano II** (1962-19654)*

Estos herejes se hicieron numerosos con el paso de las décadas y al final se impusieron convocando el nefasto y apóstata Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Fue un auténtico despropósito ese Concilio. Ahí sentaron las bases de la destrucción de los Sacramentos de la Iglesia, que son el Corazón de ésta.








Misterio de Iniquidad. Investigación teológica, histórica y canónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


"El presente estudio quiere ser simplemente el "eco" del magisterio, una colección de documentos y de textos de la Iglesia una, santa, católica, apostólica y romana. "El misterio de la iniquidad", escribe el apóstol San Pablo, "ya está obrando ciertamente, sólo hay el que ahora detiene hasta que...




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*El francmasón Angelo Roncali*

A la muerte del último papa legítimo, Pío XII en 1958, la Cátedra de la Verdad (el Papado) fue usurpada por el francmasón Angelo *Roncalli*. Al que le conocería como *Juan XXIII*. En la siguiente foto aparece en una ceremonia de obediencia masónica. Lean el pie de foto.







_Paris, enero 15 de 1953. Imposición a Roncalli de la birreta de Cardenal por el masónico presidente de Francia, Vincent Auriol. Se trata de una ceremonia de obediencia masónica. Si se hubiese conocido esta imagen entonces, Roncalli (que sería Juan XXIII en 1958) hubiera sido __excomulgado *ipso-facto* __(en el acto, en el mismo instante de conocerse su pertenencia a la secta de la masonería sin necesidad de juicio ni de nada) y habría perdido todas las dignidades del sacerdocio. No podría ni comulgar en una Misa._

*Todos los anti Papas después de 1958 son o judíos o masones.*


> «*Poner al hombre sobre el altar*» es lo propio de los francmasones (Jacques Mitterrand, grado 33, antiguo Gran Maestre del Gran Oriente).
> «Nosotros tenemos el *culto del hombre*» (Montini: discurso de clausura de Vaticano II, 7 de diciembre de 1965).
> Nota personal: el Cristiano pone a Dios en el altar y nunca a sí mismo. Porque *esto último es lo que hizo Lucifer* y tras él, su gente.



*Roncali *(Juan XXIII) era francmasón.
*Montini *(Pablo VI) era judío y masón: *La nueva Iglesia montiniana - Pablo VI (1963-1978)*.
*Luciani *(JPI) era masón y lo asesinaron a los 33 días de usurpar el Papado.
*Wojtyla *(JPII) era judío y masón.
*Ratzinger *(BXVI) también es judío y masón: *Patrón confirmado: Madre de Benedicto XVI fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber*.
*Bergoglio *(es el antecesor del anticristo) aparte de Rotario en Argentina, éste criminal pertenece a la logia Sociedad O.T.O. (Ordo Templi Orientis).








Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





«Pues esos falsos apóstoles, obreros engañosos, se disfrazan de apóstoles de Cristo; y no es maravilla, pues el mismo satanás se disfraza de ángel de luz. No es, pues, mucho que sus ministros se disfracen de ministros de justicia: su fin será el que corresponder a sus obras». -2 Corintios 11, 13-15.

*LISTA PECORELLI (1976)*

"Se trata de la lista de *116* masones ocupando *altísimos cargos* en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto *Concilio Vaticano I**I *(1962-1965). Lista que publicó en *1976 *el periodista *Carmine *(Mino) *Pecorelli*, y que siendo aún muy incompleta (faltan muchos) es una auténtica bomba ya que refleja que el grado de infiltración de la masonería en la Iglesia, ya en aquel entones, estaba fuera de control."








Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Les dejo al célebre "Cardenal"* Achille Liénart. *Masón grado 30, Grado Kadosh, _"el grado del odio"_. Fue uno de los cabecillas del nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).








El «caballero Kadosh» Cardenal Achille Liénart. - Un Católico Perplejo


De especial interés es la figura del Cardenal Achille Lienart, 30º grado de la Francmasonería, "caballero Kadosh." Fue quien ordenó a Marcel Lefebtre.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*Sobre la pagana idolatría* (demonolatría) *y el falso ecumenismo.*

_«Yo soy Yavé, tu Dios, que te ha sacado de la tierra de Egipto, de la casa de la servidumbre. *Tú no tendrás otro dios que a mí*. No te harás imágenes talladas, ni figuración alguna de lo que hay en lo alto en los cielos, ni de lo que hay abajo sobre la tierra, ni de lo que hay en las aguas debajo de la tierra. No te postrarás ante ellas, y no las servirás, porque yo soy Yave, tu Dios, un Dios celoso, que castiga en los hijos las iniquidades de los padres, hasta la tercera y cuarta generación de los que me *odian*, y hago misericordia hasta mil generaciones de los que me *aman* y guardan mis mandamientos."_ (Éxodo 20, 3-6).

_"13 No matarás. 14 No adulterarás. 15 No robarás. 16 No testificarás contra tu prójimo falso testimonio."_ (Éxodo 20- 13-16).

_"No hagáis *ídolos*, ni os alcéis esculturas ni cipos sagrados, ni pongáis en vuestra tierra piedras esculpidas, para prosternaros ante ellos, porque soy yo, Yave, vuestro Dios."_ (Levítico 26, 1).

_Cipo. Del lat. cippus. 1. m. Pilastra o trozo de columna erigido en memoria de alguna persona difunta. 2. m. hito (mojón). 

«*No te vayas tras otros dioses*, de los dioses de los pueblos que te rodean; porque Yave, tu Dios, que está en medio de ti, es un Dios celoso, y la cólera de Yave, tu Dios, se encendería contra ti y te exterminaría de sobre la tierra.»_ (Deuteronomio 6, 14-15).

_«Todos los dioses de los pueblos son vanos *ídolos *(demonios).»_ (Salmos 94, 5). (95, 5 en la Vulgata Latina).

_"Hijitos, guardaos de los ídolos."_ (1 Juan 5, 21).

_"20 Antes bien digo que lo que sacrifican, a los *demonios* y no a Dios lo sacrifican. Y no quiero yo que vosotros tengáis parte con los *demonios*. 21 No podéis beber el cáliz del Señor y el cáliz de los demonios. No podéis tener parte en la mesa del Señor y en la mesa de los demonios. 22 ¿O queremos provocar la ira del Señor? ¿Somos acaso más fuertes que El?"_ (1 Corintios 10, 20-22).

_"Vosotros *sois nacidos* del diablo (los estados alterados de gnosis), y queréis cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre. Él es homicida desde el principio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él. Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso y padre de la mentira."_ (San Juan 8, 44).

_"He aquí que yo te entregaré algunos de la *sinagoga de Satán*, de esos que dicen ser judíos y no lo son, sino que mienten;"_ (Apopcalipsis 3, 9).








La figura del perro en las Sagradas Escrituras. - Un Católico Perplejo


Sólo hay dos caminos. O elegir amar ser como un dios creyendo a satanás; o amar a la Verdad por encima de todo hasta de nosotros mismos. Ser asesino o ser víctima. Ser fuerte o ser de la Verdad. Nadie nos condena. Somos nosotros quienes decidimos.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




El judío *Wojtyla *(Juan Pablo II) *besando un Corán.*
“Que San Juan Bautista proteja el Islam.” (Plegaria recitada por Wojtyla mismo, el 21 de marzo de 2000).

«Ofrecemos la pipa al Gran Espíritu, a la *madre Tierra* y a los cuatro vientos» (plegaria recitada a pedido de *Wojtyla*, el 26 de octubre de 1986 en Asís). (3ª imagen dentro de la primera foto es Asís 1986). La 2ª imagen es de 1987 en EEUU.







*Bergoglio *y su reciente *Sínodo Amazónico*.


----------



## BlueOrange (Miércoles a la(s) 1:44 AM)

Son miembros del Cabal, la élite judía en la sombra. Éstos son lo que gobiernan por encima de las familias de banqueros (Rotschild, etc). Ahí mismo está *Kisinger*, mensajero y organizador de éstos, lo mismo que lo es Soros, y Bergoglio pertenece a la famosa logia _Ordo Templi Orientis_, con sede en Italia.







*Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»*







*TEXTO COMPLETO DEL SECRETO DE LA SALLETE *
(Redactado por la vidente Melania Calvat en 1873 y publicado en 1879)​
_*«Melania:* Esto que yo te voy a decir ahora no será siempre secreto; puedes publicarlo en *1858*.

Los Sacerdotes, Ministros de mi Hijo, los Sacerdotes, por su mala vida, por sus irreverencias e impiedad al celebrar los santos misterios por su amor al dinero, a los honores y a los placeres, se han convertido en cloacas de impureza, sí, los Sacerdotes piden venganza y la venganza pende de sus cabezas. Ay de los sacerdotes y personas consagradas a Dios que por sus infidelidades y mala vida crucifican de nuevo a Mi Hijo! Los pecados de las personas consagradas a Dios claman al Cielo y piden venganza, y he aquí que la venganza está a las puertas, pues ya no se encuentra nadie que implore misericordia y perdón para el Pueblo; ya no hay almas generosas ni persona digna de ofrecer la víctima sin mancha al Eterno a favor del mundo.

*DIOS VA A CASTIGAR DE UNA MANERA SIN PRECEDENTES*. Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Dios va a derramar su cólera y nadie podrá sustraerse a tantos males juntos.

Los jefes, los conductores del Pueblo de Dios, han descuidado la oración y la penitencia, y el demonio ha oscurecido sus inteligencias, se han convertido en estrellas errantes que el viejo diablo arrastrará con su cola para hacerlos perecer. Dios permitirá a la antigua serpiente poner divisiones entre los soberanos, en todas las sociedades y en todas las familias. Se sufrirán penas físicas y morales. Dios abandonará a los hombres a sí mismos y enviará castigos que se sucederán durante más de *35 años*.

La sociedad está en vísperas de las más terribles calamidades y los más grandes acontecimientos. Se verá obligada a ser gobernada por una vara de hierro y a beber el cáliz de la cólera de Dios.

Que el Vicario de Mi Hijo, el soberano Pontífice Pío IX, no salga ya de Roma después del año de *1859*; pero que sea firme y generoso; que combata con las armas de la fe y del amor. Yo estaré con él.

Que desconfíe de *Napoleón*, su corazón es doble, y cuando quiera ser a la vez Papa y Emperador, muy pronto se retirará Dios de él. Es esa águila que queriendo siempre elevarse, caerá sobre la espada de la cual quería servirse para obligar a los pueblos a ensalzarlo.

Italia será castigada por su ambición de *querer sacudir el yugo del Señor* de los Señores; también será entregada a la guerra. La sangre correrá por todas partes. Las Iglesias serán cerradas o profanadas. Los Sacerdotes y religiosos serán perseguidos; se les hará morir, y morir con una muerte cruel. MUCHOS ABANDONARÁN LA FE y el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que *se separarán de la verdadera religión *será grande; entre estas personas se encontrarán incluso Obispos.

Que el Papa se ponga en guardia contra los obradores de milagros, pues ha llegado el tiempo en que los prodigios más asombrosos tendrán lugar en la tierra y en los aires.

En el año de *1864* Lucifer, con gran número de demonios, serán desatados del Infierno. Abolirán la fe poco a poco, aún entre las personas consagradas a Dios; las cegarán de tal manera que, a menos de una gracia particular, esas personas tomarán el espíritu de sus malos ángeles: Muchas casas religiosas perderán completamente la fe y perderán a muchísimas almas.

Los libros malos abundarán en la Tierra y los espíritus de las tinieblas extenderán por todas partes un relajamiento universal en todo lo relativo al servicio de Dios y obtendrán un poder extraordinario sobre la naturaleza: Habrá Iglesias para servir a esos espíritus. Habrá por todas partes prodigios extraordinarios, porque la verdadera fe se ha extinguido y la falsa luz alumbra al mundo. Ay de los príncipes de la Iglesia que se hayan dedicado únicamente a amontonar riquezas sobre riquezas, poner en salvo su autoridad y a dominar con orgullo!.

El Vicario de Mi Hijo tendrá mucho que sufrir, porque *por un tiempo la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.*

Dado el olvido de la Santa fe en Dios, cada individuo querrá guiarse por sí mismo y ser superior a sus semejantes (New Age). Se abolirán los poderes civiles y eclesiásticos; todo orden y toda justicia serán pisoteados; no se verán más que homicidios, odio, envidia, mentira y discordia sin amor por la patria y por la familia.

El Santo Padre sufrirá mucho. Yo estaré con él hasta el fin para recibir su sacrificio. Los malvados atentarán muchas veces contra su vida, sin poder poner fin a sus días; pero ni él ni su sucesor verán EL TRIUNFO DE LA IGLESIA DE DIOS.

Los gobernantes civiles tendrán todos un mismo plan, que será abolir y hacer desaparecer todo principio religioso, para dar lugar al materialismo, al ateísmo, al espiritismo y a toda clase de vicios.

*En el año de 1865 se verá la abominación en lugares santos*, en los conventos, las flores de la Iglesia estarán corrompidas y el demonio será como el rey de los corazones. Que los que estén al frente de las comunidades religiosas vigilen a las personas que han de recibir, porque el demonio usará toda su malicia *para introducir en las órdenes religiosas* a personas entregadas al pecado, pues los desórdenes y el amor de los placeres carnales se extenderán por toda la Tierra.

Francia, Italia, España e Inglaterra estarán en guerra; *la sangre correrá por las calles*; el francés luchará contra el francés, el italiano contra el italiano; enseguida habrá una guerra universal que será espantosa. Por algún tiempo Dios no se acordará de Francia ni de Italia, porque el Evangelio de Cristo no es ya conocido. Los malvados desplegarán toda su malicia, se matarán, se asesinarán mutuamente aún dentro de las casas.

Al primer golpe de su espada fulminante las montañas y la naturaleza temblarán de espanto, porque los desórdenes y los crímenes de los hombres traspasan la bóveda de los Cielos. PARÍS SERÁ QUEMADO Y MARSELLA ENGULLIDA. Varias grandes ciudades serán sacudidas y engullidas por terremotos. Se creerá que todo está perdido. No se verán más que homicidios, no se verá más que ruido de armas y blasfemias. Los justos sufrirán mucho; sus oraciones, su penitencia y sus lágrimas subirán hasta el Cielo y todo el Pueblo de Dios pedirá perdón y misericordia e implorarán su ayuda e intercesión. Entonces Jesucristo, por un acto de justicia y de su gran misericordia con los justos, mandará a sus ángeles que mueran todos sus enemigos. De golpe los perseguidores de la Iglesia de Cristo y todos los hombres dados al pecado perecerán y LA TIERRA QUEDARÁ COMO UN DESIERTO. Entonces será la paz, la reconciliación de Dios con los hombres; Jesucristo será servido, adorado y glorificado; la caridad florecerá en todas partes. Los nuevos reyes serán el brazo derecho de la Santa Iglesia que será fuerte, humilde, piadosa, pobre, celosa e imitadora de las virtudes de Jesucristo. El Evangelio será predicado por todas partes y los hombres harán grandes progresos en la fe, porque habrá unidad entre los obreros de Jesucristo, y los hombres vivirán en el temor de Dios.

Esta paz entre los hombres no será larga: *25 años* de abundantes cosechas harán olvidar que los pecados de los hombres son la causa de todos los males que suceden en la Tierra.

Un precursor del anticristo, con sus tropas de muchas naciones, *combatirá contra el verdadero Cristo*, el único salvador del mundo; derramará mucha sangre y* pretenderá aniquilar el culto* a Dios para ser tenido como un Dios.

La Tierra será castigada con *todo género de plagas*; habrá guerras, hasta la última que harán los diez reyes del anticristo, los cuales tendrán todos un mismo plan, y serán los únicos que gobernarán al mundo. Antes que eso suceda, habrá una especie de *falsa paz* en el mundo; no se pensará más que en divertirse; los malvados se entregarán a toda clase de pecados; pero los hijos de la Santa Iglesia; los hijos de la fe, mis verdaderos imitadores, creerán en el amor de Dios y en las virtudes que me son más queridas. Dichosas las almas humildes guiadas por el Espíritu Santo!. Yo combatiré con ellas hasta que lleguen a la plenitud de la edad.

La naturaleza clama venganza contra los hombres y tiembla de espanto en espera de lo que debe suceder en la *Tierra encharcada de crímenes*, temblad, Tierra y vosotros que hacéis profesión de servir a Jesucristo y que interiormente adoráis a vosotros mismos, temblad; pues Dios va a entregarlos a sus enemigos, porque los lugares santos están en la corrupción; muchos conventos no son ya casa de Dios, sino pastizales de Asmodeo.

*Durante este tiempo* NACERÁ EL ANTICRISTO, de una religiosa hebrea, de una falsa Virgen, que tendrá comunicación con la antigua serpiente, maestra de impureza. Su padre será Obispo. Al nacer vomitará blasfemias, tendrá dientes; en una palabra, será el demonio encarnado, lanzará gritos espantosos, hará prodigios y no se alimentará sino de impurezas. Tendrá hermanos, que aunque no sean como él, demonios encarnados, serán hijos del mal; a la edad de 12 años llamará la atención por las ruidosas victorias que alcanzarán. Bien pronto estará cada uno en la cabeza de los ejércitos, asistidos por las legiones del infierno.

Se cambiarán las estaciones. La Tierra no producirá mas que malos frutos. Los astros perderán sus movimientos regulares. La luna no reflejará más que una débil luz rojiza. El agua y el fuego causarán en el globo terrestre movimientos convulsivos y horribles terremotos que tragarán montañas, ciudades, etc.

*ROMA PERDERÁ LA FE y se convertirá en la sede del anticristo*.

Los demonios del aire, *con* el anticristo, harán grandes prodigios en la Tierra y en los aires, y los hombres se pervertirán más y más. Dios cuidará de sus fieles servidores y de los hombres de buena voluntad. El Evangelio será predicado por todas partes. Todos los pueblos y todas las naciones conocerán la verdad.

Yo dirijo una apremiante llamada a la Tierra; llamo a los verdaderos discípulos del *Dios que Vive y Reina en los Cielos*; llamo a los verdaderos imitadores de Cristo hecho Hombre, el único y verdadero salvador de los hombres; llamo a mis hijos, a mis verdaderos devotos, a los que se me han consagrado a fin de que los conduzca a mi Divino Hijo, los que llevo, por decirlo así, en mis brazos, los que han vivido de mi espíritu; finalmente, *LLAMO A LOS APÓSTOLES DE LOS ÚLTIMOS TIEMPOS*, los fieles discípulos de Jesucristo que han vivido en el *menosprecio del mundo* y de *sí mismos*, en la *pobreza* y en la *humildad*, en el *desprecio* y en el *silencio*, en la *oración* y en la *mortificación*, en la *castidad* y en la *unión con Dios*, en el sufrimiento y desconocidos del mundo. Ya es hora que salgan y vengan a iluminar la Tierra. Id y mostraos como mis hijos queridos, yo estoy con vosotros y en vosotros, con tal que *vuestra fe sea luz* que os ilumine en esos días de infortunio. Que vuestro celo os haga hambrientos de la *gloria de Dios* y de la *honra de Jesucristo*. Pelead, hijos de la luz, vosotros, pequeño número que ahí veis; pues he aquí el tiempo de los tiempos, el fin de los fines.

La Iglesia será *eclipsada*, el mundo quedará consternado. Pero he ahí a *ENOC* y *ELÍAS*, llenos del espíritu de Dios; predicarán con la fuerza de Dios, y los hombres de buena voluntad creerán en Dios, y muchas almas serán consoladas; harán grandes prodigios por la virtud del Espíritu Santo y condenarán los errores diabólicos del anticristo.

Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Habrá *guerras sangrientas* y* hambres*, *pestes* y* enfermedades contagiosas*; habrá lluvias de un granizo espantoso para los animales; tempestades que arruinarán cuidades; terremotos que engullirán países; se oirán voces en el aire; los hombres se golpearán la cabeza contra los muros; llamarán a la muerte, y, por otra parte, la muerte será su suplicio. Correrá la sangre por todas partes ¿quién podrá resistir si Dios no disminuye el tiempo de la prueba? Por la sangre, las lágrimas y oraciones de los justos Dios se dejará aplacar. *Enoc y Elías serán muertos.* Roma pagana desaparecerá; CAERÁ FUEGO DEL CIELO y consumirá tres ciudades; el universo entero estará preso del terror, y muchos se dejarán seducir por no haber adorado al verdadero Cristo, que vivía entre ellos. Ha llegado el tiempo; El sol se oscurece; SOLO LA FE VIVIRÁ.

He aquí el tiempo: El abismo se abre. He aquí el rey de los reyes de las tinieblas. He aquí la bestia con sus súbditos, llamándose el salvador del mundo. Se retomará con orgullo por los aires para subir hasta el Cielo; será sofocado por el soplo de San Miguel Arcángel. Caerá, y la Tierra, que llevará TRES DÍAS en continuas evoluciones, abrirá su seno lleno de fuego; Será hundido para siempre, con todos los suyos, en los abismos eternos del infierno.

Entonces el agua y el fuego PURIFICARÁN y consumirán todas las obras del orgullo de los hombres y TODO SERÁ RENOVADO: Dios será servido y glorificado”._

*Post Data*​
La Virgen María en La Salette (1846) cuando dijo _«En el año de *1865* se verá la abominación en lugares santos» _estaba velando la fecha real. Es decir, hace una analogía, una equivalencia entre el Siglo XIX y el Siglo XX para ocultar el significado hasta que cobre sentido en la cercanía de cumplirse los hechos. *La Virgen María nos está hablando de* *1965* , el fin del Concilio Vaticano II (1962-19645) y lo oculta tras el mismo tiempo en que fue transmitida la profecía a los niños pastores Melania Calvat y Maximin Giraut: el siglo XIX.
_








EL SECRETO CONFIADO POR NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA SALETTE a Melanie Calvat (Texto completo)


Movidos por presiones del Arzobispo de Lyon, Melanie Calvat y Maximino Giraud, videntes de Nuestra Señora de La Salette, e...




sicutoves.blogspot.com




_








EL SECRETO DE LA SALETTE


[En el 19 de septiembre de 1846, hace ahora justamente 171 años, tuvo lugar la aparición de La Salette hoy un tanto olvidada, a lo memos por algunos, y ella misma un tanto controvertida. Recordemo…




moymunan.online












Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com

















Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com

















Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## BlueOrange (Miércoles a la(s) 1:44 AM)

Les presento el problema del mundo. Los de la Agenda2030, Great Reset y Nuevo Orden del anticirsto.








Detalle del Royal Albert Hall, Londres, y algunas imágenes sobre masonería.


Unas imágenes tratando de reflejar el problema del mundo, porque siguen siendo invisibles para la gente honrada.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com











































Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en «principios masónicos»


La Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos lanza una propuesta de nueva sociedad reclamando los principios masónicos.




www.religionenlibertad.com


----------



## BlueOrange (Miércoles a la(s) 3:05 AM)

*Sobre la pagana demonolatría (idolatría) y su falso ecumenismo.*

_«Yo soy Yavé, tu Dios, que te ha sacado de la tierra de Egipto, de la casa de la servidumbre. *Tú no tendrás otro dios que a mí*. No te harás imágenes talladas, ni figuración alguna de lo que hay en lo alto en los cielos, ni de lo que hay abajo sobre la tierra, ni de lo que hay en las aguas debajo de la tierra. No te postrarás ante ellas, y no las servirás, porque yo soy Yave, tu Dios, un Dios celoso, que castiga en los hijos las iniquidades de los padres, hasta la tercera y cuarta generación de los que me *odian*, y hago misericordia hasta mil generaciones de los que me *aman* y guardan mis mandamientos."_ (Éxodo 20, 3-6).

_"13 No matarás. 14 No adulterarás. 15 No robarás. 16 No testificarás contra tu prójimo falso testimonio."_ (Éxodo 20- 13-16).

_"No hagáis *ídolos*, ni os alcéis esculturas ni cipos sagrados, ni pongáis en vuestra tierra piedras esculpidas, para prosternaros ante ellos, porque soy yo, Yave, vuestro Dios."_ (Levítico 26, 1).

_Cipo. Del lat. cippus. 1. m. Pilastra o trozo de columna erigido en memoria de alguna persona difunta. 2. m. hito (mojón). 

«*No te vayas tras otros dioses*, de los dioses de los pueblos que te rodean; porque Yave, tu Dios, que está en medio de ti, es un Dios celoso, y la cólera de Yave, tu Dios, se encendería contra ti y te exterminaría de sobre la tierra.»_ (Deuteronomio 6, 14-15).

_«Todos los dioses de los pueblos son vanos *ídolos *(demonios).»_ (Salmos 94, 5). (95, 5 en la Vulgata Latina).

_"Hijitos, guardaos de los ídolos."_ (1 Juan 5, 21).

_"20 Antes bien digo que lo que sacrifican, a los *demonios* y no a Dios lo sacrifican. Y no quiero yo que vosotros tengáis parte con los *demonios*. 21 No podéis beber el cáliz del Señor y el cáliz de los demonios. No podéis tener parte en la mesa del Señor y en la mesa de los demonios. 22 ¿O queremos provocar la ira del Señor? ¿Somos acaso más fuertes que El?"_ (1 Corintios 10, 20-22).

_"Vosotros *sois nacidos* del diablo (los estados alterados de gnosis), y queréis cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre. Él es homicida desde el principio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él. Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso y padre de la mentira."_ (San Juan 8, 44).

_"He aquí que yo te entregaré algunos de la *sinagoga de Satán*, de esos que dicen ser judíos y no lo son, sino que mienten;"_ (Apopcalipsis 3, 9).








La figura del perro en las Sagradas Escrituras. - Un Católico Perplejo


Sólo hay dos caminos. O elegir amar ser como un dios creyendo a satanás; o amar a la Verdad por encima de todo hasta de nosotros mismos. Ser asesino o ser víctima. Ser fuerte o ser de la Verdad. Nadie nos condena. Somos nosotros quienes decidimos.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




El judío *Wojtyla *(Juan Pablo II) *besando un Corán.*
“Que San Juan Bautista proteja el Islam.” (Plegaria recitada por Wojtyla mismo, el 21 de marzo de 2000).







«Ofrecemos la pipa al Gran Espíritu, a la *madre Tierra* y a los cuatro vientos» (plegaria recitada a pedido de *Wojtyla*, el 26 de octubre de 1986 en Asís). (3ª imagen dentro de la primera foto es Asís 1986). La 2ª imagen es de 1987 en EEUU.







*Bergoglio *y su reciente *Sínodo Amazónico*.







*Bergoglio *en el *Memorial del Yad Vashem *(26 de mayo de 2014).







Son miembros del Cabal, la élite judía en la sombra. Éstos son lo que gobiernan por encima de las familias de banqueros (Rotschild, etc). Ahí mismo está *Kisinger*, mensajero y organizador de éstos, lo mismo que lo es Soros. Un sencillo ejemplo: Los presidentes de Gobierno de los distintos países son meros chicos de los recados, como niños, como adolescentes con acné que reciben las instrucciones de los adultos, por decirlo así.

Sobre siguiente vídeo de Cristina Kirchner.

(0:42) - *Presentadora*: pero es ser presidenta de una Nación, es poderoso.
- *Kirchner*: Es una parte del poder. Si me lo decís el 100%... y el *25%* te digo que es." (0:53)

Nota: el 25% es el poder de decisión real que tienen los Gobiernos sobre su propio país, según Cristina Kirchner.



Y son la misma gente y son asesinos. El satanismo (la judaica masonería) trae esto. Devastación.


----------

